
How to Invent the Future I by Alan Kay - sandslash
https://blog.ycombinator.com/how-to-invent-the-future-with-alan-kay-part-i/
======
davidivadavid
What's the "Visions: Cosmic and Romantic" that's referred to around 36 minutes
into the video? Google doesn't turn up anything.

